# SG-reans and Malaysians LOOK HERE!!



## hannahbaby (Dec 24, 2011)

thought i wouldnt do this , but apparently i did.

I've been here for 3months and has yet made any new friends...I am a girlie 26-years old working full time as a merchandiser in a apparel company, and is looking for someone 'familiar' whom i can speak Singlish to, cook and share dinner with, and most of all, explore this foreign country with. 

dropped me a message!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

hannahbaby said:


> thought i wouldnt do this , but apparently i did.
> 
> I've been here for 3months and has yet made any new friends...I am a girlie 26-years old working full time as a merchandiser in a apparel company, and is looking for someone 'familiar' whom i can speak Singlish to, cook and share dinner with, and most of all, explore this foreign country with.
> 
> dropped me a message!


Hi Hannahbaby - You sure did! I hope you dind someone to speak Singlish with! Which city are you in?


----------



## hannahbaby (Dec 24, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> Hi Hannahbaby - You sure did! I hope you dind someone to speak Singlish with! Which city are you in?


Ive moved quite abit, from Mt Roskill to Mt Albert and now @ Manukau City..


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

hannahbaby said:


> Ive moved quite abit, from Mt Roskill to Mt Albert and now @ Manukau City..


So Auckland.


----------

